# Alternative zu Acer »Predator XB271HUAbmipz?



## dj_the_one (21. Oktober 2018)

*Alternative zu Acer »Predator XB271HUAbmipz?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe kurz davor mir den oben genannten Bildschirm für 499 zu bestellen. Gibt es alternativen die sich in diesem Preisbereich bewegen und eine Konkurrenz darstellen bzw gar besser sind? 
4K Monitor erfüllen nicht meine Vorraussetzung (noch nicht).


danke


----------



## DJ_Michii (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Alternative zu Acer »Predator XB271HUAbmipz?*

Ich hatte genau den gleichen Monitor etwa 1 Jahr , wirklich ein Schmuckstück!
Zocken darauf ist wirklich super!
Nur mit der Optik muss man klar kommen ( mir haben die roten Füße überhaupt nicht gefallen )

Hab ihn jetzt getauscht für Asus PG27VQ der kostet aber nochmal ~ 300€ mehr


----------



## dj_the_one (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Alternative zu Acer »Predator XB271HUAbmipz?*

Ich mag Rot sehr . Hattest du die alt bekannten Probleme die so ein Monitor mitbringt? Man liest ja Horrorgeschichten dass die Panele ja irrsinnige Probleme machen, und man eventuell mehrmals zurückschicken muss?!


----------



## DJ_Michii (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Alternative zu Acer »Predator XB271HUAbmipz?*



dj_the_one schrieb:


> Ich mag Rot sehr . Hattest du die alt bekannten Probleme die so ein Monitor mitbringt? Man liest ja Horrorgeschichten dass die Panele ja irrsinnige Probleme machen, und man eventuell mehrmals zurückschicken muss?!



Ich hatte tatsächlich "nur" die TN-Version, die meiner Meinung zum Zocken mehr sinn macht da weniger MS.
Und dort gibt es die besagten Probleme nicht, wenn du dich für die IPS Variante entscheidest, muss man natürlich glück haben das man einen erwischt mit wenig BLB. 

Mit der TN Variante war ich wirklich sehr zufrieden, nur die Optik des rotes Fußes hat mich gestört und das kein Asus drauf steht, bin nämlich Asus Fanboy.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Alternative zu Acer »Predator XB271HUAbmipz?*

Der XB271HUA ist meine Preis-Leistungs-Empfehlung vom Sommer. Hat ein gutes IPS-Panel, ist aber von Kinderkrankheiten nicht gefeit. Der genannte Asus PG27VQ ist ein Edel-TN und nicht unbedingt vergleichbar. Das Asus-Pendant dazu wäre etwa der MG279Q.

Mittlerweile gibt es paar Alternativen: Monitore im Preisvergleich

Der Samsung C27JG50 ist für den Preis auch ne ziemlich interessante Alternative mit seinem VA-Panel, den hab ich aber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Kyus (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Alternative zu Acer »Predator XB271HUAbmipz?*

Ähm, falls mich jetzt nicht alles täuscht...
ACER Predator XB271HUA (TN-Panel) - ca. 540€
ACER Predator XB271HU (IPS-Panel) - ca. 690€

Die direkten Konkurrenten zum XB271HUA sind eigentlich der DELL S2716DG und ASUS PG278QR. Sind alles Monitore mit 27", WQHD, TN, G-SYNC. Von denen würde ich den ASUS nehmen, sofern man mit dem körnigen Coating leben kann.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Alternative zu Acer »Predator XB271HUAbmipz?*

Für etwas mehr Euro gibt es den Acer Z271U.
Hat zwar eine höhere Grundhelligkeit als der Asus, dafür aber auch das bessere Bild.
Coating ist genauso bescheiden.


----------



## N1k0s (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Alternative zu Acer »Predator XB271HUAbmipz?*

Der HuA ist der TN
Der HuB ist der IPS

Der Dell S2716DG und der Asus PG278QR haben das selbe Panel wie der HuA. 

Entscheidung sollte dann also nur von Design und Coating abhängen.

Ich habe selbst den HuA und bin 100% zufrieden. BLB und die anderen IPS Krankheiten wollte ich keinesfalls. Deshalb der TN


----------



## Kyus (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Alternative zu Acer »Predator XB271HUAbmipz?*

Vielleicht sollte man bei den Namen bleiben, die Acer auf deren Produktseite angibt, sprich:

Predator XB271HU (IPS)
Predator XB271HUA (TN)

Beide haben nämlich den Zusatz "bmiprz" inne (siehe HUbmiprz bzw. HUAbmiprz). Daher auch kommt auch die Verwirrung bzgl. der Produktnamen.



N1k0s schrieb:


> Entscheidung sollte dann also nur von Design und Coating abhängen.


Das würde ich in diesem Fall nur bedingt empfehlen. Der DELL S2716DG hat "nur" 6bit+FRC und beim ASUS und ACER sinds "echte" 8bit. Außerdem ist beim DELL das Color Banding deutlich mehr ausgeprägt, allein schon wegen dem fehlenden Gamma-Regler. Gamma und Farbsättigung kann zwar man im Grafikkartentreiber korrigieren, doch viele Spiele übernehmen die Eintsellungen nicht. Dann hilft nur noch Rumfrickelei mit Color Sustainer.

Wenn es ausschließlich um Bildqualität geht also lieber ASUS/ACER. Wem deren Gaming-Design total missfällt und wer auf ein klares Coating Wert legt ganz klar der DELL. Möglicherweise könnte der Dell S2719DGF auch interessant sein (echte 8bit mit FreeSync).



N1k0s schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst den HuA und bin 100% zufrieden. BLB und die anderen IPS Krankheiten wollte ich keinesfalls. Deshalb der TN


Volle Zustimmung meinerseits.


----------



## 0ssi (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Alternative zu Acer »Predator XB271HUAbmipz?*

Hatte den XB271HUAbmipz eine Woche hier und das ist bildtechnisch wohl das Schlechteste was man derzeit bekommen kann also in Bezug auf Farben, Farbtiefe, Kontrast, Schwarzwert und Blickwinkelstabilität.
Zum Zocken von Counterstrike oder Overwatch kann man ihn natürlich gebrauchen weil Reaktionszeit, Auflösung sowie Aktualisierungsrate super sind und natürlich G-Sync wenn man eine Nvidia Grafikkarte hat.
IPS mit G-Sync kostet leider 200€ Aufpreis aber mit Nvidia Grafikkarte und Tearingallergie hat man nunmal eine höhere Arztrechnung. Da heißt es zahlen, verzichten oder die Ansprüche für TN herunterschrauben.

Habe ihn wieder verkauft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Alternative zu Acer »Predator XB271HUAbmipz?*

Der Acer Predator Z1 Z271Ubmiphzx ab €' '625 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ist der beste Kompromiss aus beiden Welten und macht die beiden anderen Acer-Optionen überflüssig. Das Panel hat die Farbqualität eines IPS und ist trotzdem so schnell wie TN. Außerdem noch 100 Euro günstiger als das Asus-Pendant PG27VQ mit dem gleichen Panel. Für 620 Euro mehr als fair.


----------



## dj_the_one (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Alternative zu Acer »Predator XB271HUAbmipz?*

Alles klar, soweit ich verstanden habe ist der Monitor ein Mittelding und keinesfalls schlecht für das Budget. Was mich leicht schockiert dass er scheinbar Anfang 2017 430 euro gekostet hat.
G-Sync deshalb weil ich eine 2080 Ti bestellt habe, mein jetziger Monitor hat "nur" Freesync und 72hz, und 4k Monitore mit den Specs gehen erst ab 2500 Euro los. 

Meine Überlegung wieso 144hz WQHD statt 4k 60 ist dass ich einen recht soliden Samsung Fernseher besitze und den Pc dann für 3rd Person Spiele ala AC, Tomb RAider etc ihn anschließen könnte und somit den "gleichen?!" nutzen habe wie ein daumen x pi 300€ 4k 27 Zoll Monitor?

Vielen Dank an euch alle, und einen schönen Tag!


----------

